# IASCA Show Sept 3rd Syracuse!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the deal guys, we setting up a show for Sept. 3rd. This is going to be an SQC and if we can find a judge a SPL event. We are hoping to get a judge or two to come across the boarder. Time and prices are yet to be set. 


Feel free to invite others!


Event will be @ Syracuse Customs.

15 Dippold Ave
Syracuse NY 13208


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be there. Hopefully the system will be done by then. Need to get the 701, and sub box recovered. Then it's just a tuning game.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will own this show.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

already @ the shop waiting for it... lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Got Judge?*


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill be there too. Beating bowdown lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> Ill be there too. Beating bowdown lol.


Bring it! Without the phasing/TA issues I should stand a better chance.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm... been a long time since I've been back to WNY... 

Maybe I should come out and spank you aLL.... 


(I keed I keed...lol)

Have fun gents...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well then show up man! 

dont be a wuss


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm up for this show (Syr is only 3hrs from Ottawa) 

any updates would be great

[email protected]

Will


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright.... Sat. Bowdown and I are heading to the shop hosting this.... time to fully lock in the plans!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

k. put up flyiers.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> k. put up flyiers.


For a good time call Req @ 555-1212.
Gives head like no other.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i prefer rusty trumpets.

but whatever makes you happy sir.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Alright.... Sat. Bowdown and I are heading to the shop hosting this.... time to fully lock in the plans!


True True. Going to be nice to have the dash back together.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Rumor has it Steve has possibly secured a Canadian IASCA judge for the show? That would be awesome eh!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hmmm... been a long time since I've been back to WNY...
> 
> Maybe I should come out and spank you aLL....
> 
> ...


Bring it! I expect to be well into the 200's this time around.


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Rumor has it Steve has possibly secured a Canadian IASCA judge for the show? That would be awesome eh!


I'm Canadian

I'm an IASCA certified Judge

you talkin bout me????



Will


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know. Steve (from Syr Customs) said he had spoke with someone about it, but didn't work out expense details.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump! Updates? Maybe I should bug Steve myself.

Nice avatar turbo5upra.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

3cyltrbo said:


> I'm Canadian
> 
> I'm an IASCA certified Judge
> 
> ...


You got PM.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Got a judge yet?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Yes.


Not including yourself. :lol:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Got judge?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yes!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Close.........

If not would Will Judge ?


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I just checked the IASCA website, and this show isn't listed on thier calander. You may want to contact them about that. It may get a few more people to come out, if they haven't heard about it yet, and only go by what is listed on IASCA's site.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> Close.........
> 
> If not would Will Judge ?


Who's Will?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

19 days! Got a judge yet?


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

ruffryderso said:


> Close.........
> 
> If not would Will Judge ?


Sorry, I'm gonna be on my first day of Vacation on that day, and although our tentative plans include stopping in Syracuse on the first day, I really don't want to judge - although I'm looking forward to the potential to compete

I just judged a local carshow on the weekend and I didn't get to enjoy the event at all because I was working (and getting sun stroke)

Will 




BowDown said:


> Who's Will?



I'm Will 

Will


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

3cyltrbo said:


> I'm Will
> 
> Will


Nice to meet ya man. Well if anything else at least it will be a meet and greet. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

All right.... since I'm having an issue finding a judge I will be judging. Fees are not set but will be low. Next summer you can expect many more shows as I am taking the course @ finals in the spring. This is a single point event.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You can give out iasca points without having an iasca judge?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

At a single point event yes. Scoring is done using the book.... Read and assign #'s according to what the book states. You plan on going to finals?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> At a single point event yes. Scoring is done using the book.... Read and assign #'s according to what the book states. You plan on going to finals?


Yes.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool.... See ya there?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Cool.... See ya there?


Good luck! When ya going to tune that beast?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Cool.... See ya there?


I think it's only fair if you're going to judge my car that I get to judge yours.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I think it's only fair if you're going to judge my car that I get to judge yours.


Deal.... You can sit in the garage and judge mine..... then we can drive out to the show and I can judge yours....


my car sounds like dog stuff @ the moment.... the sentra sounds better. 


I'm not competing but if it makes you feel better Sheri can....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Given this is a show within the radius doesn't that obligate you to go?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in for next years show.. but I haven't installed anything yet so I'm just going to spectate if I can go.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

its_bacon12 said:


> I'm in for next years show.. but I haven't installed anything yet so I'm just going to spectate if I can go.


Sounds good. Next year hopefully we'll get a few shows on the schedule. Not much for SQ out here, so it's going to be a work in progress.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Given this is a show within the radius doesn't that obligate you to go?


Please read the rules. I've been to 3 shows.... one of which was within the distance required. They make exceptions for judges, military and public service people.

If you attend the Syracuse event you will have only attended 50% of the shows within that distance.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Sounds good. Next year hopefully we'll get a few shows on the schedule. Not much for SQ out here, so it's going to be a work in progress.


Woops - I meant that I'll compete next time but right now I have zero installed


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> I'll be there. Hopefully the system will be done by then. Need to get the 701, and sub box recovered. Then it's just a tuning game.


recovered? 


i might of gone to this but i am in NJ that weekend  dads turning 50, family thing.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I am set for this show.

Btw how do those exceptions apply to you?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont care who judges who wins who loses who crys about it. I do however want everyone to enjoy coming and have a good time ! Any idea how many we have so I can get some trophy's made up. Otherwise I may be handing the winners hot dogs and burgers !


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Deal for me.... Hot dogs that is...


Justin do you need moe's #? I'm sure he can clear things up. I'm judging. I will be @ finals. I will be judging next year.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you want a tissue Brian? :laugh:

Course wants the meat that resembles man meat. Burger sounds good to me.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> I dont care who judges who wins who loses who crys about it. I do however want everyone to enjoy coming and have a good time ! Any idea how many we have so I can get some trophy's made up. Otherwise I may be handing the winners hot dogs and burgers !


Alright. Let's get a roll call here:


ruffryderso - *Gracious Host*

turbo5upra - *Acting Judge*

*Competitors:*
ruffryderso
rustbucketgirl
BowDown
3cyltrbo
req

*Just Attending:*
Flapp1


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Flapp1 should be out but not to compete. I have another guy I'm inviting...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Deal for me.... Hot dogs that is...
> 
> 
> Justin do you need moe's #? I'm sure he can clear things up. I'm judging. I will be @ finals. I will be judging next year.


Brian has had a crash judging course by me in Pottsville and did very well. I am confident that he will be able to his training and be a great judge.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Brian has had a crash judging course by me in Pottsville and did very well. I am confident that he will be able to his training and be a great judge.



Ya, I'm more or less breaking em on him. He's got a good ear.. too bad they are on the headliner (his height). :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*sniffle* aw thanks Mic. 

Bowdown,
Looking like you will have to hop on the road next summer and travel to one of mic's shows in PA. Then we can compete head to head.

PS: I know I shouldn't use the last word in that sentence around you as it might cause unnecessary excitement with above mentioned meat products.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, we also gotta post a time to get this thing started.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

does registration @ 10 and show kicking off @ 11:30 work for everyone?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

or reg at 10 start at 11? think we need 90min to reg?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone else to add to the list?


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

where / who is hosting it?

any chance its a dealer that carries Clarion?

W


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

3cyltrbo said:


> where / who is hosting it?
> 
> any chance its a dealer that carries Clarion?
> 
> W


First post my man..



Event will be @ Syracuse Customs.

15 Dippold Ave
Syracuse NY 13208 

Syracuse Customs - Auto Sound - Syracuse, NY


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

No clarion...


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Syracuse Customs Present TNE SPL / IASCA SQC

SPL>>>>>
9am registration
10am Start Time

SQC>>>>>
10am registration
11:30 am Start Time (May be sooner !)

Northeast IASCA Revival

Team North East SPL - Events


Syracuse Customs - Home - Syracuse, NY

Location:
15 Dippold Ave
Syracuse NY 13208

Phone: 315-455-2495
Fax: 315-455-2520
Email: [email protected]


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a FYI next year will should have at least 5 shows in the area... Going to get iasca back on the map in NY!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Didn't know there was going to be SPL as well. 

Will the bass huggers be done by the start of the SQ?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope....

Maybe....

Does it matter ?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> Nope


Sweet! All we need now is a guy in a beat up 80's mustang doing burnouts down the lanes. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> Nope....
> 
> Maybe....
> 
> Does it matter ?


Eh, gotta do what ya gotta do. I understand us SQ guys don't flock in like the SPL guys.. but at the Baltimore show it was annoying as **** to listen to other cars (or be judged accurately) when the body panels of your SQ car are flapping in the breeze because of the 150db Escalade 100ft away. :lol:


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

SQ car's will judged in-doors !


----------



## s-lps3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish I was going to ready in time for the show. please take some video of the show and post online so we can see the everyone's hard work.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

s-lps3 said:


> Wish I was going to ready in time for the show. please take some video of the show and post online so we can see the everyone's hard work.


I'll snap some pics of the competitors and the show. Not sure people really want to watch a 10-15min video of Brian rubbing one out in our cars. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


>


SC300 seat cover?


----------



## s-lps3 (Aug 16, 2011)

BowDown said:


> I'll snap some pics of the competitors and the show. Not sure people really want to watch a 10-15min video of Brian rubbing one out in our cars. :laugh:


LOL Cool


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Less than a week... Pooh is working on the awards.... Steve is cleaning house....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Im working on kicking ass. Lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

crashbandicoute should be there! Did I spell that right?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet! Keep in mind guys... even if you don't have a car to compete with you can stills go to meet and demo.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Alright. Let's get a roll call here:
> 
> 
> ruffryderso - *Gracious Host*
> ...



Updated


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

3 more days!


----------



## 3cyltrbo (Apr 11, 2011)

my car probably won't be complete - sometimes life happens

looking forward nonetheless


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

3cyltrbo said:


> my car probably won't be complete - sometimes life happens
> 
> looking forward nonetheless


Glad you're still coming though. My car prbly wont be esthetically complete (bezel, and accent strip in primer).. but the tune will be set.


----------



## CorollaKen (Jun 9, 2011)

I might show up to meet people and give my fellow Canuck and good buddy support for his new set-up too


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

One day guys! Sadly sheri's car wont be fixed in time :-(


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> One day guys! Sadly sheri's car wont be fixed in time :-(


Doh! Mine is ready to rock. Just need to finish that damn bezel, but that's only esthetic.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

21hrs till it starts.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

on my way, cant be there the whole time though!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Was great to see everyone there. Was a good time by all. Thanks Steve/Tom for hosting the event. Scored a 230.  31 points over my last comp. Car has come a long way. Was about 12 points from a seasoned vets score.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Guys. 3cylturbo.... I hope you get time to tweek between now and next spring  your car has a lot of potential and your attention to details is appreciated. Blowdown... ehh what can I say but its about time you gave those products in your car justice . 

And Tom Shaw came out of left field by showing up. Can't wait till he gets that stupid amount of power in his car.....


I'm going to start planning the shows for next summer with bbq's and such. Lets get this off the ground so I ain'tgotsto drive 6+ hours to a show 


3cly took so pics so......


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll get my pics up tomorrow. Was a decent turnout for the first show. Only up from here. Not sure what else I can do to my setup. She's pretty well maxed out.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I'll get my pics up tomorrow. Was a decent turnout for the first show. Only up from here. Not sure what else I can do to my setup. She's pretty well maxed out.


MORE POWER !


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

More power on that sub might do it


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

BowDown said:


> I'll get my pics up tomorrow. Was a decent turnout for the first show. Only up from here. Not sure what else I can do to my setup. She's pretty well maxed out.


Where are the pics?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tomorrow they will be up. More power on the sub eh? Seems pretty well balanced to be. Lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

headroom!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ruffryderso said:


> MORE POWER !


Ah, words from a salesman. 

I think I'm good. I do have a bit more in the amp, but I tuned it for balance.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Ah, words from a salesman.
> 
> I think I'm good. I do have a bit more in the amp, but I tuned it for balance.


LOL ! Maybe we can play with some sort of port for the sub enclosure do you have any T/S specs on the Xtant Woofer ?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well a new Alpine TypeR 8" subwoofer is on it's way. Going to keep the same box and grill. Just going to make a double baffle to adapt the sub box. Should give me an f3 in the low 30's instead of high 40's.


----------

